# Alarma con voz



## Chelouruguay (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola gente, este es mi primer tema creado en este foro.
He estado leyendo varios y me han resultado muy buenos para tomarlos como referencia en base a pequeños proyectos, etc.
De ahora en mas me van a tener por aca bastante seguido.
Soy un estudiante de la carrera de ING. Tecnologico en Electronica, en un instituto de enseñanza superior de Uruguay.
Ya la curse (5 años) y ahora me dedico a estudiar para algun examen que me quedo pendiente.

Bueno, vayamos al punto..

Estoy buscando información para hacerle una modificacion a una alarma para moto. 
Mi idea es que la alarma al activarse o desactivarse pronuncie por el parlante (el cual sera otro) "ALARMA ACTIVADA" y "ALARMA DESACTIVADA". a su vez en ese momento no haria el sonido tipico.

Eso si, al moverla o darle arranque empezaria a sonar el chillido caracteristico.

Ya tengo los Mp3 que dicen esas frases. Les cuento que los hice por medio de la pag: VOZME.com la cual te hace el text to speech en cuestion de segundos y te permite bajar el MP3.

Tengo idea de usar un PIC para comandar un mp3 barato el cual reproduzca el sonido cuando la alarma se activa y desactiva. 
La alarma posee varios reles, pero no dispongo de diagramas electricos ninguno.

Escucho opiniones y agradezco desde ya cualquier sugerencia.

Chelo


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

"alarma desactivada" en mp3. tamaño del archivo 8 KB.
"alarma activada", en mp3. tamaño del archivo 8 KB.

Chelo...: podrias ensayar con otra forma: digitar ambos textos con la tarjeta de sonido del PC generando un archivo WAV o VOC, etc. para ver si te dan un tamaño mas pequeño que los mp3. Otra mejor posibilidad es usar el formato de audio raw que te permite reconstruir la voz con un simple DAC y te ahorras el reproductor mp3 del diseño. Salu2.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Sep 15, 2009)

Gracias Tecnogirl por tu respuesta.
La calidad del RAW no me parecio muy buena por ese motivo lo deje de lado de entrada.

Voy a seguir viendo como hacer el prototipo este.
Sigo escuchando sugerencias!

Gracias


----------



## mlanzi (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola, podrías usar el integrado APR9600 de Aplus, se consigue en Argentina por U$S 4 (aproximadamente). Permite grabar hasta 8 mensajes, con una duracion de 60 seg máximo.
Todo eso en encapsulado DIP 28
Consultá en Intek electronica por envios y precios y despreocupate de los archivos wav o mp3, ésta es la mejor opción
Saluds


----------

